# Frustrated!!



## james.w (Sep 12, 2011)

It is extremely frustrating when people post ads of snakes for sale with no pictures. Even more frustrating when they say email for pictures and it takes days for them to get back to you with one blurry, out of focus, or badly lit photo. How can people expect to sell snakes, lizards, etc with no pictures? I have been trying to find a couple nice jungle carpet pythons and have emailed at least 5 people, I have only gotten one good picture.

Just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 12, 2011)

Right on vent away, you know if people are trying to sell something you would think the would do a lot better of a job


----------

